# Change gear or get reduction wheels?



## JimRumbaugh (Apr 16, 2012)

Well I finally have a running 1959 L. Now I want to use my plow and cultivator for the first time in 3 years. My memory says the the L runs too fast to be fun at plowing. I remember fighting it to make it work.

I did purchase a gear to change it to an L1 (?? I think , I bought it 3 years ago and it's still in a box) Tell me I'm crazy to try to open the transmission and put this gear in, or tell me it's not too bad to do.

If I could find fome gear reduction wheels, that's what I would prefer. What's the chance of finding the reduction wheels

Thanks from Jim Rumbaugh
Huntington, WV
just 45 minutes from Dunbar, WV where this one was made.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

It is not easy to change the worm gear and diff gear. It requires that the transmission be disassembled almost completely.

I solved the problem by buying a 5000 series tractor with the Swiftamatic two speed differential.


----------



## JimRumbaugh (Apr 16, 2012)

The L is the only series I have worked with. So you say the 5000 series is slow enough?? Will my rotary plow attach to it??


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

I feel it is time to explain my reasoning for recommending a 12 hp or better two wheel tractor.

The ability to do work at a given ground speed depends on the power available. Put another way, it takes a certain amount of energy to move soil from point A to point B in a given period of time. So if a 6 hp engine is having trouble moving that soil is a given period of time, there are only two choices to resolve the issue.

1 - more less soil - this is accomplished either by reducing ground speed or taking a smaller bite by adjusting the guide wheels
2 - get more power to handle the task.

I opted to get more power. The 12 and 16 hp two wheel tractors are such an improvement over the L/SC tractors that I will never own a L or SC again. While some may consider that to be a rather bold and harsh statement, it is one that is shared by a fair number of people.

While my solution may not be to your liking, I believe it has merit. Sure reconditioning or rebuilding a tired 5665 is an expense, but once it is done, it doesn't have to be touched for 10-20 years or more. 

If it were me and I wanted to keep and use the L tractor, I would put a 30" rotary mower on it and use it for that. 


I have zero regrets from my decision of establishing a minimum standard of a 12 hp 5000 series tractor. All of the 566X 12 hp tractors I have seen have the Swiftamatic two speed differential.

There are some things about the 12 hp tractors that make it less than perfect but when everything is considered, a 12 hp 5000 series is a huge improvement over the L/SC tractors. This includes the L8 (L with swiftamatic).

I hope this helps.

Yes, the 5000 works with all the old attachments. Gravely added the optional quick hitch to the front and that can be removed easily for the older attachments.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

One more thing.


The model L has a ground speed of 3 mph in low gear.

A 5000 in Swiftamatic low and low gear has a ground speed of about 1.5 mph.


----------



## JimRumbaugh (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Richard

ou have answerd my question. 
1) I WILL NOT try the gear exchange
2) I will watch for 5XXX machines
3) I will still consider gear redution hubs..... if the price is right


----------



## Doorkeeper (Jul 19, 2013)

JimRumbaugh said:


> Well I finally have a running 1959 L. Now I want to use my plow and cultivator for the first time in 3 years. My memory says the the L runs too fast to be fun at plowing. I remember fighting it to make it work.
> 
> I did purchase a gear to change it to an L1 (?? I think , I bought it 3 years ago and it's still in a box) Tell me I'm crazy to try to open the transmission and put this gear in, or tell me it's not too bad to do.
> 
> ...


Did You ever make the gear change?


----------

